# Screen Protector



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Im looking for a cover that protects the entire glass section of the phone. Not just one that covers the display. Any ideas? Cheap is preferable. I don't like the texture of the zagg cover and the glass one has too many issues and is too expensive.

Thanks,

Elliott


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

EDIT: Oh you said glass has too many issues? Here: http://www.amazon.co...rsuit galaxy s3

That's what I use


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> http://youtu.be/jK0y5Xjtd1A
> 
> EDIT: Oh you said glass has too many issues? Here: http://www.amazon.co...rsuit galaxy s3
> 
> That's what I use


Yea, I've been following the thread for the glass one and last I saw people were having proximity sensor issues. Isn't that the same as the zagg protector?

The Galaxy


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Yea, I've been following the thread for the glass one and last I saw people were having proximity sensor issues. Isn't that the same as the zagg protector?
> 
> The Galaxy


I've heard nothing but good reviews for it. But I'm using the Armorsuit Screen Protector right now and it's really great. Here: http://www.amazon.com/ArmorSuit-MilitaryShield-Protector-Lifetime-Replacements/dp/B00849E1CM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344479893&sr=8-1&keywords=armorsuit+galaxy+s3


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

spg ultra crystal
http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/samsung/galaxy-s3/samsung-galaxy-s3-screen-protector-steinheil-curved-crystal.html


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

dvader said:


> spg ultra crystal
> http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/samsung/galaxy-s3/samsung-galaxy-s3-screen-protector-steinheil-curved-crystal.html


Agreed.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

How do i get that? its all preorder


----------

